# 32 prime



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

anybody ever tried the 32 prime boots? any thoughts?


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

I was in doubt about buying those, have only tried them 15 minutes in the shop. My experience is that they're pretty comfy, nice fit with some extra space at the toes so you can buy them really fitted. Stiff/hard outer boot in comparison with other boots in that price range.

But after all, I bought the Ride Anthem Boa Coiler boots which were just feeling a little better to my foots, and were more park-orientated while the 32 Prime might be some more all mountain freestyle...

All in all a really nice boot, but boots are all about personal preference, it's different for everyone, you should just try.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I have a review on 32 Lashed, which I think are basically a softer flex and maybe not quite as much tech as the primes. If your really interested in them, I'd definitely go try them on first, they may not fit your feet right, or may not have the right type of flex your looking for.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Great performing boot, but after three 50 day years with hiking and splitting they are beat. Love the flex, tongue, lower boot wrap, laces. The outer boot material is just falling apart.


----------

